# 1969 Stingray Campus Green



## Bike boys (Nov 20, 2020)

Good Morning.
In the inner workings of the restoration of my 1969 Campus Green. I have a few questions/requests. 

•my rear rim is not Schwinn. But there is a minty Schwinn Stingray Nobby tire mounted on the rim. How can I go about carefully removing the nobby without damaging it so I can put it on a stamped S2?
•What tricks do you all use to get original rusty chains back to good looking condition?
———————-
Wanted (PM please) 
•68-69 style handlebars once again does not have to be mint.
•The seat post is kinda knarled up. In search of a seat post as well. Does Not need to be perfect but preferably not knarled up.

(still somewhat new to the forum so still looking for “wanted” section”)
Thank you!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2020)

Love the Campus green , I have same stingray. I'm not sure of special way to remove tires other then make sure its a warm place and be careful. Go to the main forum page and scroll down to the bottom section you will see heading for "wanted" as well as selling parts ,bikes ,anything. There is a set of bars on Ebay right now but if you post in wanted you should get some action here. Plenty of guys selling parts. Good luck with the project more pictures please


----------



## Bike boys (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you. This will be a fun build. Bought from a little girl  who was very good at lettering. She wrote Schwinn by hand on the top tube. Another question is the seat. It is torn. I tried a sticker but the curve makes the sticker rip. How would I get that to work?  Pictures below is a group of buddies with the 69 in the middle.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2020)

I need to hire that girl to letter mine when finished, as for the seat I would think some duct tapr that was more flexible would work. I believe you can recover the seats as well. I have all fresh chrome I got my handle bars off a bike someone wanted me to fix up and he wanted proper bars so i traded for a set i had hanging around. That is always my favorite price


----------



## Bike boys (Nov 20, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I need to hire that girl to letter mine when finished, as for the seat I would think some duct tapr that was more flexible would work. I believe you can recover the seats as well. I have all fresh chrome I got my handle bars off a bike someone wanted me to fix up and he wanted proper bars so i traded for a set i had hanging around. That is always my favorite price
> 
> View attachment 1304280



I see yours has a lucky 7 sprocket. Mine has the newer style (mag?) sprocket. But ours are both 1969?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2020)

sorry mine is a 68' changed to mag in 69'


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 20, 2020)

So Rad...


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 21, 2020)

To remove the tire they make plastic tire tools.. The yellow ones I bought on-line. The black ones come free when you buy Goodyear inner tubes at Walmart.. Pm me your address and I will send you some if you need them.. Let all the air out of tire and start at the opposite end of the valve.. Hook the tire with the tool and then hook the opposite end on a spoke to hold it.. Use the other tool and pry the tube along.. The trick is to do one layer at a time.. Then pull the inner tube out all the way around.. Once you have the first two layers done you should be able to pull off the out tire edge by hand..


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 21, 2020)

Working on my 68


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 21, 2020)

The chain has a master link on it.. Spray it with some WD-40 or liquid wrench.. See that the master link has gaps in it around the pins. work the chain the opposite way it is supposed to bend until those gaps line up and it will slide off.. It is probably full of grease so you have to work it back and forth to open and loosen those gaps.. Once off I throw it in a gallon bucket with some wd40 etc..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2020)

Kevin real nice 68' I would kill for that overdrive hub. Is that original to your bike?


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes, the overdrive hub is original.. I found the bike on eBay..  I thought it was cool it matched the color of the bike..


----------



## Bike boys (Nov 21, 2020)

Progress continues. Paint scheme is next on the list. Needs some opinions. Here are some different options. 
1. mystic emerald lacquer paint 3oz around 6 dollars 
2. duplicolor metallic dark green 11oz for 11 dollars 
3. Kool Kolors Campus Green 11 oz, 70 dollars a can.

Top two colors are very close to the original color  and less money 

Has anyone used the 70 dollar Kool Colors? Thoughts?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2020)

As was discussed in another thread that color formula  is basically lost That Kool Kolors is closest. The other thread talked about the under coat  being aluminum primer and that it was necessary to get the sparkly effect. I know the koolest offers the primer as well. I think any of them in any capacity will look great all fresh but the purist would at least want the koolest kolor because its considered an acceptable version of the original color. The price is ridiculous so I would not blame you using something else.


----------



## Bike boys (Nov 21, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> As was discussed in another thread that color formula  is basically lost That Kool Kolors is closest. The other thread talked about the under coat  being aluminum primer and that it was necessary to get the sparkly effect. I know the koolest offers the primer as well. I think any of them in any capacity will look great all fresh but the purist would at least want the koolest kolor because its considered an acceptable version of the original color. The price is ridiculous so I would not blame you using something else.



I am a purist by heart and not by mind. So my heart got the best of on this one, and bought kool kolors. I am excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2020)

This is the new $1000 US made Schwinn Collegiate and it's said to be Campus Green. *Looks like Schwinn can't even match that color! *Kentucky Blue Grass Green or maybe Weed Green? I'll be calling it Krylon Green.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> This is the new $1000 US made Schwinn Collegiate and it's said to be Campus Green. *Looks like Schwinn can't even match that color! *Kentucky Blue Grass Green or maybe Weed Green? I'll be calling it Krylon Green.
> 
> View attachment 1305216



that's not out of the norm, automakers have re-released colors that have not matched, or switched them mid production with no warning. It's just something that will go down in the specifications book as campus green pre-whatever year it changed. Even variations by plant for automakers are signified for some restoration judging. I do like the tint of the original version though. Those collegiates are nice.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 23, 2020)

1969 Campus green deluxe bid to $1,425.00
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184539621966[/URL]


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 24, 2020)

This is my new ride, pretty much a big kid stingray, It will be the big brother to my stingray when finished


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 24, 2020)

WOW


----------

